

Ask HN: Self owned business suggestion? - dubcanada

Hello,<p>Let&#x27;s say your day job you work at needs a domain registrar and you own a domain registrar. It is morally correct for you to suggest your own product? Or should you suggest something else purely because it&#x27;s a conflict of interest?
======
chris11
I wouldn't see there being problem mentioning that you own one. I don't think
that I would recommend my own service without mentioning that it was mine, and
offering alternatives.

I'm not sure that I would really want to offer some services from side
businesses. There is a possibility that the company might end up expecting a
higher level of service than was standard, since they were employing you. That
probable wouldn't cause problems since it is just a domain register and the
company just needs a few domains. Also, a few people might question your
judgement on your recommendation with the conflict of interest. I wouldn't
really be worried losing the few dollars to competitors.

